# Question for darren king...



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I take it that you currently take Prozac. I have just started about a week ago on 20 mg. So far, I haven't had any serious side effects to it, but I would like to know what you take it for, and how long you have taken it. Thanks!


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

hi Rowe2, sorry to misslead you,but im not taking prozac,its just a quote i found on the internet that i found very fitting for this bb,im actually on 25mg of Elavil which i started taking about 3 weeks ago,im still waiting to see if its going to help or not,if i was u i would start a new topic on prozac,im sure theres alot of people on here that have tried it and would gladly give you a ton of information and personal experiences with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks Darren king...that is a great idea!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

That okay about the misunderstanding darren king. It's a funny insert.. I will just do that very thing! Hope I get more positive than negative, because I seem to be doing very well on the Prozac. Had a minor flare up of D tonight (unusal) usually C. Have been under a great deal of stress today. My job requires me to be around sad situations, and I had to comfort a family that had lost a son/husband/brother to suicide.







He was so young, only 22 with two small children. I lost a husband to suicide in 1996, so it really brought a lot of memories back.







Take care.


----------

